# JS Problem mit Dia Show



## Noob4711 (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo, habe folgendes problem...


habe eine Dia Show und diese wird in einem Rahmen von 300x300 angezeigt jedoch haben die bilder unterschiedliche größen und dies sollte sich automatisch anpassen!

wo könnte der fehler liegen?


hier mal der link  www.danny-thomas.de/bilder.htm sollte auf gemeinsam geklickt werden da sind die bilder

Gruß Thomas

und hier das script...


```
var bmi_ie;var bmi_ns;var bmi_imageObjSelected;var bmi_toolTip="Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.";var bmi_ns_tooltip="Shift+Reload reloads the whole page.";var bmi_toolTipSeperator=" ... ";var bmi_concatStr="bmi_orig_img";var agt=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();var is_major=parseInt(navigator.appVersion);var is_minor=parseFloat(navigator.appVersion);var bmi_ns=((agt.indexOf('mozilla')!=-1)&&(agt.indexOf('spoofer')==-1)&&(agt.indexOf('compatible')==-1)&&(agt.indexOf('opera')==-1)&&(agt.indexOf('webtv')==-1)&&(agt.indexOf('hotjava')==-1));var bmi_ns2=(bmi_ns&&(is_major==2));var bmi_ns3=(bmi_ns&&(is_major==3));var bmi_ns4=(bmi_ns&&(is_major==4));var bmi_ns4up=(bmi_ns&&(is_major>=4));var bmi_nsonly=(bmi_ns&&((agt.indexOf(";nav")!=-1)||(agt.indexOf("; nav")!=-1)||(agt.indexOf("Netscape")!=-1)||(agt.indexOf("netscape")!=-1)));var bmi_ns6=(bmi_ns&&(is_major==5));var bmi_ns6up=(bmi_ns&&(is_major>=5));var is_gecko=(agt.indexOf('gecko')!=-1);var bmi_ie=((agt.indexOf("msie")!=-1)&&(agt.indexOf("opera")==-1));var bmi_ie3=(bmi_ie&&(is_major<4));var bmi_ie4=(bmi_ie&&(is_major==4)&&(agt.indexOf("msie 4")!=-1));var bmi_ie4up=(bmi_ie&&(is_major>=4));var bmi_ie5=(bmi_ie&&(is_major==4)&&(agt.indexOf("msie 5.0")!=-1));var bmi_ie5_5=(bmi_ie&&(is_major==4)&&(agt.indexOf("msie 5.5")!=-1));var bmi_ie5up=(bmi_ie&&!bmi_ie3&&!bmi_ie4);var bmi_ie5_5up=(bmi_ie&&!bmi_ie3&&!bmi_ie4&&!bmi_ie5);var bmi_ie6=(bmi_ie&&(is_major==4)&&(agt.indexOf("msie 6.")!=-1));var bmi_ie6up=(bmi_ie&&!bmi_ie3&&!bmi_ie4&&!bmi_ie5&&!bmi_ie5_5);var bmi_opera=(agt.indexOf("opera")!=-1);var bmi_opera2=(agt.indexOf("opera 2")!=-1||agt.indexOf("opera/2")!=-1);var bmi_opera3=(agt.indexOf("opera 3")!=-1||agt.indexOf("opera/3")!=-1);var bmi_opera4=(agt.indexOf("opera 4")!=-1||agt.indexOf("opera/4")!=-1);var bmi_opera5=(agt.indexOf("opera 5")!=-1||agt.indexOf("opera/5")!=-1);var bmi_opera5up=(bmi_opera&&!bmi_opera2&&!bmi_opera3&&!bmi_opera4);function bmi_ImageElement(el){if(!el)
return 0;var str=new String(el.tagName);if(str.match("IMG")){return 1;}
if(str.match("INPUT")){if(el.type&&bmi_checkInputType(el.type)){return 1;}
return 0;}
if(str.match("OBJECT")){if(el.type&&bmi_checkMIMEType(el.type)){el.bmi_objTag=1;return 1;}}
if(str.match("EMBED")){if(el.type&&bmi_checkMIMEType(el.type)){return 1;}}
if(str.match("AREA")||str.match("A")){var p=el.parentNode;if(p&&(p.tagName=="MAP")&&(p.bmi_imgObj!=null)){el.bmi_mapImage=p.bmi_imgObj;p.bmi_imgObj.bmi_areaEl=el;return 1;}}
return 0;}
function bmi_resetTitle(el){if(!el)
return;if(el.bmi_touched!=1)
return;el.title="";if(el.bmi_oldTitle){el.title=el.bmi_oldTitle;if(el.bmi_oldAlt){el.alt=el.bmi_oldAlt;}}
else if(el.bmi_oldAlt){el.alt=el.bmi_oldAlt;if(bmi_ie)
el.title=el.alt;}

if(el.bmi_gotOriginal){if(el.bmi_orig_mouseout){el.onmouseout=el.bmi_orig_mouseout;}}}
function bmi_checkElement(el){var pwindow=null;if(el.bmi_gotOriginal)
return;if(el.bmi_mapImage){if(el.bmi_mapImage.bmi_gotOriginal==1){el.bmi_gotOriginal=1;if(el.bmi_touched)
bmi_resetTitle(el);return;}}
if(el.bmi_touched!=1){bmi_setElementTitle(el);if(el.onmouseout){el.bmi_orig_mouseout=el.onmouseout;el.onmouseout=bmi_safeMouseOutEvents;}
else{el.onmouseout=bmi_safeMouseOutEvents;}}
else{el.title=el.bmi_title;el.alt=el.bmi_alt;}
if(el.bmi_mapImage)
bmi_imageObjSelected=el.bmi_mapImage;else
bmi_imageObjSelected=el;if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera)
pwindow=document.parentWindow;else if(bmi_nsonly||is_gecko)
pwindow=document.defaultView;else
pwindow=null;if(pwindow&&(pwindow!=pwindow.parent)){pwindow.focus();el.bmi_changedFocus=1;}
return;}
function bmi_setElementTitle(el){var tmpAlt="";if(el.alt){tmpAlt=el.alt;el.bmi_oldAlt=el.alt;el.bmi_alt="";el.alt="";}
if(el.title){el.bmi_oldTitle=el.title;el.title="";}
else{el.title=tmpAlt+"";}
el.title=el.title+bmi_toolTipSeperator+bmi_toolTip;el.bmi_touched=1;el.bmi_title=el.title;return;}
function bmi_checkInputType(type){if(!type)
return 0;if(type.match("image")||type.match("Image")){return 1;}
return 0;}
function bmi_checkMIMEType(type){var typeStr=new String(type);var find=/image\//gi;if(typeStr.search(find)!=-1)
return 1;return 0;}
function bmi_mouseOver(e){bmi_imageObjSelected=null;var obj;if(document.bmi_onmouseover_original!=null)
document.bmi_onmouseover_original(e);if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera){var e=window.event;obj=e.srcElement;}
else{obj=e.target;}
if(obj.bmi_gotOriginal)
return;if(bmi_ImageElement(obj)){bmi_checkElement(obj);}
return;}
function bmi_safeMouseOutEvents(e){var obj;if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera){e=window.event;obj=e.srcElement;}
else{obj=e.target;}
bmi_resetTitle(obj);if(obj.bmi_changedFocus==1){var pwindow=null;if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera)
pwindow=document.parentWindow;else if(bmi_nsonly||is_gecko)
pwindow=document.defaultView;else
pwindow=null;if(pwindow){pwindow.top.focus();obj.bmi_changedFocus=0;}}
if(obj.bmi_orig_mouseout){obj.bmi_orig_mouseout();}}
function bmi_updateImageSrc(src)
{var found=0;var find=/\?/g;srcString=new String(src);if(srcString.search(find)!=-1)
{found=1;srcString=srcString.concat("&"+bmi_concatStr+"=1");}
else
{var i=srcString.lastIndexOf("/");var newStr=srcString.substring(i+1);srcString=srcString.concat("/"+bmi_concatStr+"/"+newStr);}
return(srcString);}
function bmi_replaceImages(array){if(!array)
return;for(var i=0;i<array.length;i++){if(array[i].bmi_gotOriginal){continue;}
if(array[i].bmi_objTag){array[i].data=bmi_updateImageSrc(array[i].data);}
else{array[i].src=bmi_updateImageSrc(array[i].src);}
array[i].bmi_gotOriginal=1;if(array[i].bmi_touched){bmi_resetTitle(array[i]);}}
return;}
function bmi_replaceInputImages(array){if(!array)
return;for(var i=0;i<array.length;i++){if(array[i].bmi_gotOriginal){continue;}
if(array[i].type&&bmi_checkInputType(array[i].type)){array[i].src=bmi_updateImageSrc(array[i].src);array[i].bmi_gotOriginal=1;if(array[i].bmi_touched){bmi_resetTitle(array[i]);}}}
return;}
function bmi_NSlayers(){if(document!=null){if(!document.layers){bmi_replaceImages(document.tags.IMG);bmi_replaceInputImages(document.tags.INPUT);return;}
for(var i=0;i<document.layers.length;i++){bmi_NSlayers(document.layers[i].document);bmi_replaceImages(document.layers[i].document.tags.IMG);bmi_replaceInputImages(document.layers[i].document.tags.INPUT);}}
return;}
function bmi_reDownloadAllImages(){var imgArray;var inputArray;var backgroundArray;return 1;if((bmi_ie5up||bmi_ns6up||bmi_opera5up)){imgArray=document.getElementsByTagName("IMG");inputArray=document.getElementsByTagName("INPUT");bmi_replaceImages(imgArray);bmi_replaceInputImages(inputArray);}
if(bmi_ns&&(bmi_ns4||bmi_ns3)){var imgArray;var docLayers;docLayers=document.layers;if(docLayers&&docLayers.length){for(var layi=0;layi<0;layi++){imgArray=docLayers[layi].document.images;bmi_replaceImages(imgArray);}}
else{imgArray=document.images;bmi_replaceImages(imgArray);}}
else{imgArray=document.images;bmi_replaceImages(imgArray);}
return;}
function bmi_reDownloadSelectedImage(img){if(img.bmi_gotOriginal){return;}
if(img&&!img.bmi_gotOriginal){if(img.bmi_objTag){img.data=bmi_updateImageSrc(img.data);}
else{img.src=bmi_updateImageSrc(img.src);}
img.bmi_gotOriginal=1;if(img.bmi_touched){bmi_resetTitle(img);}
if(img.bmi_areaEl&&(img.bmi_areaEl.bmi_touched)){bmi_resetTitle(img.bmi_areaEl);img.bmi_areaEl.bmi_gotOriginal=1;}}
return;}
function bmi_keypress(e)
{var reloadSingle=0;var reloadAll=0;var obj;if(bmi_ns){if(bmi_ns6up){if((String.fromCharCode(e.charCode)=='r')||(String.fromCharCode(e.charCode)=='R'))
reloadSingle=1;else{if((String.fromCharCode(e.charCode)=='a')||(String.fromCharCode(e.charCode)=='A'))
reloadAll=1;}
obj=e.target;var str=new String(obj.tagName);if(str.match("INPUT")){if(bmi_imageObjSelected==obj)
reloadSingle=reloadAll=0;}}
else{if((String.fromCharCode(e.which)=='R')&&(e.modifiers==Event.SHIFT_MASK))
reloadSingle=1;else{if((String.fromCharCode(e.which)=='A')&&(e.modifiers==Event.SHIFT_MASK))
reloadAll=1;}}}
if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera){if((String.fromCharCode(window.event.keyCode)=='R')&&(window.event.shiftKey))
reloadSingle=1;else{if((String.fromCharCode(window.event.keyCode)=='A')&&(window.event.shiftKey))
reloadAll=1;}
var e=window.event;obj=e.srcElement;var str=new String(obj.tagName);if(str.match("INPUT")&&(bmi_checkInputType(obj.type)!=1)){if(bmi_imageObjSelected==obj)
reloadSingle=reloadAll=0;}}
if(reloadSingle==1){if(bmi_ns){if(bmi_ns4||bmi_ns3||bmi_ns2){return;}}
if(bmi_imageObjSelected)
bmi_reDownloadSelectedImage(bmi_imageObjSelected);}
else{if(reloadAll==1){bmi_reDownloadAllImages();}}
if((document.bmi_onkeypress_original!=null)&&(document.bmi_onkeypress_original!=bmi_keypress))
{return(document.bmi_onkeypress_original(e));}
return;}
function bmi_linkMapImages(maps,objs){var linked=0;for(var i=0;i<objs.length;i++){if(linked>=maps.length){return linked;}
if(objs[i].useMap){var newStr=new String(objs[i].useMap);var mapName=newStr.substring(newStr.lastIndexOf("")+1);if(bmi_ImageElement(objs[i])!=1)
continue;for(var j=0;j<maps.length;j++){if(maps[j].name==mapName){maps[j].bmi_imgObj=objs[i];linked++;}}}}
return linked;}
function bmi_load(){if(bmi_orig_onLoad){bmi_orig_onLoad();}
if(bmi_ns2||bmi_ns3||bmi_ns4){window.defaultStatus=bmi_ns_tooltip;return;}
if(document.onmouseover){if(document.onmouseover!=bmi_mouseOver){document.bmi_onmouseover_original=document.onmouseover;}}
document.onmouseover=bmi_mouseOver;if(document.onkeypress){if(document.onkeypress!=bmi_keypress){document.bmi_onkeypress_original=document.onkeypress;}}
else{document.bmi_onkeypress_original=null;}
document.onkeypress=bmi_keypress;var maps=document.getElementsByTagName("MAP");if((maps==null)||(maps.length==0)){return;}
var objs=null;if(bmi_ie||bmi_opera){objs=document.all;if(objs){bmi_linkMapImages(maps,objs);}}
if(bmi_ns||is_gecko){var num=0;objs=document.getElementsByTagName("IMG");if(objs){num=num+bmi_linkMapImages(maps,objs);}
if(num>=maps.length){return;}
objs=null;objs=document.getElementsByTagName("INPUT");if(objs){num+=bmi_linkMapImages(maps,objs);}
if(num>=maps.length){return;}
objs=null;objs=document.getElementsByTagName("OBJECT");if(objs){num+=bmi_linkMapImages(maps,objs);}}
return;}
var bmi_orig_onLoad;function bmi_SafeAddOnload(f,urlStr)
{if(urlStr){bmi_concatStr=urlStr;}
if(bmi_ie4){window.onload=f;}
else if(window.onload){if(window.onload!=f){bmi_orig_onLoad=window.onload;window.onload=f;}}
else{window.onload=f;}}
```


----------



## Sky (3. Jan 2006)

Sollen sich die Bilder oder der Rahmen anpassen ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jan 2006)

@Noob4711: Dein Stil ist echt mies. Das Script ist alles andere als lesbar.


----------



## Noob4711 (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo Sky, 

der Rahmen soll sich den Bilder anpassen..

bei manchen Bilder ist das ja nicht schlimm...aber wenn ein Bild hast mit 200x500 und das drückt sich auf 300x300 ist das nicht gerade schön...

Gruß Thomas


Hallo L-ectron-x

na Sorry das mein Stil mies ist...deswegen bin auch noch ein Noob und brauche Hilfe

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Jan 2006)

schreib einfach im html statt

```
[img]bilder-Dateien/dia.gif[/img]
```
das:

```
[img]bilder-Dateien/dia.gif[/img]
```


----------



## Noob4711 (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo Bleiglangz,

Danke genau daswar es...man man und ich schau mir in dem Script die Augen wund...

Danke

Gruß Thomas


----------

